# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Betamax Freedays?

## africa_twin

Μια και απέχω αρκετό καιρό από το άθλημα (voip) θα ήθελα να με ενημερώσετε αν υπάρχει κανένας πάροχος betamax που να δίνει freedays όπως τον παλιό καλό καιρό.

----------


## tsatali22

αν δεν βρεις βαλε callingcredit που εχει χρεωση 0.005 ευρώ και σε κινητα και σε σταθερά

----------


## africa_twin

> αν δεν βρεις βαλε callingcredit που εχει χρεωση 0.005 ευρώ και σε κινητα και σε σταθερά


Είναι betamax κλώνος;

----------


## tsatali22

> Είναι betamax κλώνος;


Ναι ειναι.

----------


## geioannou

ειχα λογαρισαμο πολλα χρονια τωρα αλλα τον ειχα ξεχασει. τον ειχα κανει μαζι με τον καποιον αλλο στο voipstun, αλλα οπως ειδα τωρα στην callingcredit ειναι ακομη πιο φτηνα, με 0,006 σε σταθερα και κινητα ενω η voipstun στα 0,015 σε σταθερα και 0,018 σε κινητα (ολα τα παραπανω με caller id απο EU αριθμο)

----------


## kpetros

Έκανα σήμερα λογαριασμο στο callingcredit και από ότι φαίνεται η ποιότητα είναι αρκετά καλή. Θα κάνω χρήση της υπηρεσίας και θα επανέλθω.

----------


## yyy

Εγώ που θέλω να κάνω 2-3 κλήσεις μόνο προς Μάλτα, υπάρχει κάποιος πάροχος που να μη θέλει 10€ ελάχιστο top up; Γιατί μετά, θα ψάχνω πώς να ξοδέψω το υπόλοιπο  :Smile: 

Κάποια άλλη λύση υπάρχει;

----------


## stelakis1914

Με επιλογή αγοράς credits από Local Resellers, μπορείς να βάλεις ποσά από 6€.

----------


## yyy

> Με επιλογή αγοράς credits από Local Resellers, μπορείς να βάλεις ποσά από 6€.


Πώς γίνεται αυτό; Δε βρήκα κάποια επιλογή στο MegaVoip που δοκίμασα...

----------


## stelakis1914

Πήγαινε σε αυτή την διεύθυνση, 
επέλεξε τον τρόπο πληρωμής (καλύτερα PayPal για ασφάλεια),
επιλέγεις το ποσό που επιθυμείς,
εισάγεις τα στοιχεία του VoIP provider
και προχωράς με την πληρωμή.

Τα χρήματα θα πιστωθούν άμεσα στον λογαριασμό σου.

----------


## yyy

> Πήγαινε σε αυτή την διεύθυνση, 
> επέλεξε τον τρόπο πληρωμής (καλύτερα PayPal για ασφάλεια),
> επιλέγεις το ποσό που επιθυμείς,
> εισάγεις τα στοιχεία του VoIP provider
> και προχωράς με την πληρωμή.
> 
> Τα χρήματα θα πιστωθούν άμεσα στον λογαριασμό σου.


Ευχαριστώ!
Αλλά δεν έχει MegaVoip  :Sad:

----------


## stelakis1914

Αυτό ισχύει για όλους τους Betamax providers, μου κάνει εντύπωση αν η MegaVoip αποτελεί εξαίρεση. Εισάγεις το username σου και δεν το δέχεται;

----------


## yyy

> Αυτό ισχύει για όλους τους Betamax providers, μου κάνει εντύπωση αν η MegaVoip αποτελεί εξαίρεση. Εισάγεις το username σου και δεν το δέχεται;


Όχι, απλά δοκίμασα το drop-down menu με τις εταιρίες που υποστηρίζει και δεν έχει τη MegaVoip.

----------


## stelakis1914

Ναι μόλις το είδα κι εγώ. Δες τότε αν στο buy credit της MegaVoip υποστηρίζει πληρωμή μέσω άλλων local resellers.

----------


## yyy

> Ναι μόλις το είδα κι εγώ. Δες τότε αν στο buy credit της MegaVoip υποστηρίζει πληρωμή μέσω άλλων local resellers.


Δεν βρήκα κάτι... Έχει 7,50€, αλλά σε αυτήν την περίπτωση δεν έχει ενεργό το paypal!!  :Smile: 
Θα ψάξω κάποια από τις άλλες εταιρείες.
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## stelakis1914

Φαίνεται ότι τύχαμε στην περίπτωση. Μάλλον όπως γράφεις θα είναι καλύτερο να κάνεις λογαριασμό και σε κάποια άλλη εταιρεία.

----------

